# New Zed 2012 Product



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

I was cruising Zed's website and found an updated 2012 manual. The last page details planned new product releases, copied below. Apparently, no tube amp this year..

*New products scheduled for 2012 release*
Owing to the bad economic climate we have decided to delay the launch of MEGALITH and the tube hybrid amplifiers. We are instead launching 5 new products which will fit below these products in this manual. They are less expensive but do not lack features or power. As of this time we have not decided on the names of the new amplifiers and so we have given them generic names.

*Mini 1 - A 200w 4 0hm mono block with these features:*
* Balanced inputs accept line of OEM head unit signal levels with no adaptors
* High pass subsonic crossover 10Hz-50Hz
* Low pass 24dB/octave crossover 45Hz-240Hz Linkwitz
* Low frequency Eq at 40Hz variable 0 to +12dB
* Level control with a range of 350mV-8.7v
* Remote level control
* Auto turn on via signal sense, switches automatically if no 3-12v trigger voltage is sensed.
* Extremely small footprint of approximately 8”x5”x 1.5” high.

*Mini 4 - A four channel amplifier rated at 60w x 4*
* Balanced inputs accept line of OEM head unit signal levels with no adaptors
* High or Low Pass crossovers on both pairs of channels 50Hz-3KHz at 12dB/octave Butterworth
* Level controls with a range of 320mV-7v
* Auto turn on via signal sense, switches automatically if no 3-12v trigger voltage is sensed.
* Extremely small footprint of approximately 8”x5”x 1.5” high.

*Middle 1 - A 350w 4 ohm mono block with these features*
Balanced inputs accept line of OEM head unit signal levels with no adaptors
* High pass subsonic crossover 10Hz-50Hz at 24dB/octave Linkwitz
* Low pass 24dB/octave crossover 40Hz-235Hz Linkwitz
* Variable phase shift control
* Low frequency Eq at 40Hz variable 0 to +12dB with constant Q response
* Level control with a range of 250mV-8.2v
* Remote level control
* Auto turn on via signal sense, switches automatically if no 3-12v trigger voltage is sensed.

*Middle 4 - A four channel amplifier rated at 100w x 4*
* Balanced inputs accept line of OEM head unit signal levels with no adaptors
* High and Low Pass crossovers on both pairs of channels 55Hz-4KHz at 12dB/octave Butterworth
* Flat, High Pass, Low Pass or Band Pass on both pairs of channels
* 2 or 4 input configuration
* Channels 3+4 have a low Eq control at 40Hz
* Channels 3+4 offer a sub mode with mono mixing
* Level controls with a range of 250mV-7.8v
* Auto turn on via signal sense, switches automatically if no 3-12v trigger voltage is sensed.

*Middle 6 - A six channel amplifier rated at 70w x 6 or 70w x 4 + 250w x 1*
* Balanced inputs accept line of OEM head unit signal levels with no adaptors
* Channels 1+2 can run in Flat, High Pass, Low Pass or Band Pass mode 55Hz-4KHz
* Channels 3+4 can run in Flat, High Pass, Low Pass or Band Pass mode 55Hz-4KHz
* Channels 5+6 can run in Flat or Low Pass mode also with a high pass subsonic crossover
* Channels 5+6 feature a MONO mode with 40Hz low Eq variable 0 to +12dB
* Channels 5+6 feature a remote level control port - remote control is included
* 2 , 4or 6 input configuration
* Level controls with a range of 250mV-7.8v
* Auto turn on via signal sense, switches automatically if no 3-12v trigger voltage is sensed.

Link here:
Zed Manuals


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

I don't trust ZED and his guys, have seen more items come back cold soldiered and still not working.

I love the old school amps, new stuff IMHO not so much.

thanks for the Info....


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Middle six seems nice but even though they are cheaper i'm sure you can get more for your money elsewhere.


----------

